# Best MP3/VIDEO Player?



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Hi thinking of buying a new *MP3 player* & was just wondering about what people would consider the best? Have been looking at* IPOD Classic* - is it the best, better because of accessories? etc, also *Sony Walkman Video MP3* &* Zen X-FI* which looks like good quality screen & picture quality?

Also it looks favourable to have one with upgradeable SD cards etc? I would be requiring a large downloadable space.

As mentioned with* IPOD* I would probably be going for Bose docking station (can any mp3 connect?)

Also I would want to drag & drop alot of files/Mp3's can all do this?

Its a substantial investment so would apprciate any help/views/comments
Unsure of correct forum?

Thxs


----------



## DMF Apothem (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey,

Ipod's are really annoying with what you can put on them and you can't just drag and drop, they require you to use itunes and one you get your ipod set up on one computer thats the only computer you can use it with, otherwise it deletes all the files and sets it up for the new computer. As for the docking bays I really don't know that much about them but if you wanted it to dock different types of mp3's then they would all have to have the same connection port. I recommend buying a Zune. They have better screen quality and more space for less money, plus they aren't software specific and they allow you to put anything on there that you want. So you can drag and drop movies, music, games and even word documents (They won't open on the Zune but you can use it like a flash drive and open it on another computer). Overall I think Zunes are the best buy for the price.

DMF Apothem.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Hi appreciated .....with the ipod that would be a pain only using 'itunes' I've not heard of Zune? Available Uk?

Thxs again


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Looks like Ive gotta wait http://www.pocket-lint.co.uk/news/news.phtml/13421/14445/Microsoft-delays-zune-until-2009.phtml


----------



## DMF Apothem (Jul 21, 2008)

Well, that's too bad. I thought Zunes have been around forever. You always have the option to order it and ship over seas although that would be pretty pricey.

DMF Apothem.


----------



## DMF Apothem (Jul 21, 2008)

You can see if you want this

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Microsoft-Zune-Portable-Media-Player/dp/B000IJIMCQ

Its 120gb so I don't know if you wanted that much space also I'm not sure how dollars changes to pounds.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Cheers.................


----------



## DMF Apothem (Jul 21, 2008)

Alright. Glad to help.

DMF Apothem.


----------



## Everway9 (Sep 29, 2008)

I have a friend with an Iriver. He has used other manufacturers but his Iriver has allways been the best


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

OK cheers will check out, never heard of this one? Is it upgradeable? thx


----------

